# Why Kawasaki



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

I'm new to this forum but not new to the mud. I see this forums is heavy on the Kawai side, especially for the Brute model. I'm in the market for another mud machine and I'm doing my homework. 

So why the Brute over others? Cost, community, parts, durability, etc...

Or

Is this forum simply geared at Kawi's?

Not looking for a comparison but more so your personal view on why you choose what you choose and the reason behind it.

My apologies if this has already been asked, I did some searching but they came up empty.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/16915-what-makes-brutes-so-good.html

That thread has a lot of pros and cons about the Brute Force. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have that thread and several others too. Lot's of good info on why the brute is the best bang for your buck.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/13010-2012-brute-force-wow.html?highlight=brute


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

To Brute or not to Brute..... is that the question? lol


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, sorry I missed those in the search results. Great information.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i chose brutes for a couple of reasons alot of my buddys ride them so i already knew my way around them and i like the looks of them, vtwin power there aint nothing like it so that narrowed it down also, price mine the way it sits is almost the same as a can am stock OTD, plus all the support from aftermarket companys and parts for them is almost endless. sure there are cons to a brute but so is there with almost everyother atv like in the other threads power to $$ ratio the brute cant be beat


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mcpyro said it perfectly


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I just purchased a 2012 brute 750 w/EPS. I chose it over other brands for a few reasons like there isn't a can am dealer very close by. Plus after talking to a couple seasoned riders and atv mechanics they said brute was the way to go. Loving mine so far.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I got my brute after I rode one because I liked the power and like said above sure things break but look how we beat the heck out of them and the tires we put on them


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I love my foreman but if I was to buy another it would be a brute for sure they are very popular and there is tons of help on here if there is any problems . But yeah they do kinda lean toward the brutes here a lil to much


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey P can we make this a thread on why we bought a brute instead pro and cons? I bought mine cause my 2 friends had them and cause I really didn't know about can am or any 4x4 atvs cause i was and still am into racing the sport quads. But the raw power and how easy it is to work on them its incredible. Change an axle on a heart beat haha spark plugs are hard to get to a little! But over all the bike is a great machine for your money. Has great power, to me it's not bad on the trails, awesome in the mud, deep water etc I say look through all the threads the site has about brutes and can am if you want a big bore bike.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

i honestly almost bought a brute. i ride with several friends with brutes and yes they are all very powerful. one is a efi 750, one is a 785cc and one is a 840 with ported heads. all 3 of them are nothing but problems. every time i call one of them cannot ride due to something failing. the efi 750 is basically brand new and has never been put in any mud until about 2 months ago. its smoking blue already. the 785's stator just went out about a month ago for no reason. then the tierods on it are constantly breaking and it has 26 inch kenda executioners on it. the 840 bike is immaculate. it has never seen mud until about a month ago. one of the cylinders took a dump on it for no apparent reason at trucks gone wild and it started puking oil. another 2400 bux later its now just a 785 again. the other 785 is on its 3rd rebuild. the 840/785 is on its 2nd motor and that motor is on its 2nd rebuild. the new efi 750 is fixing to need a new top end. the 785s radiator hoses had collapsed last week and all fluids were gone from the cooling system without a trace. not to mention seals, bearings, ball joints and all the other constant maintenence on them. i chose not to buy a brute because it seems like a rich mans toy. these have cost a fortune just to keep them going and they have NOT been beaten at all. powerful? oh god yes. reliable? id have to say definetly not a honda.

the black one is the new efi 750, the red one is the 840 bike. this is as dirty as they both have ever been.









the 785 on the left, 840 on the right. it had stock tires on it up until about 2 months ago.









if you gave me a brand new brute, id go trade it in on something else. just my personal experience with them.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have had great experience with kawi. My prairie has not let me down yet over 3,000 miles. And my kawi street bike has almost 40,000 miles and not a problem to date (knock on wood). Your problems are determined by how you ride. Take care of anything and it'll take care of you. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Your problems are determined by how you ride. Take care of anything and it'll take care of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


 

:agreed: the way i ride i almost expect something to give or break everyride and when i dont i get stoked lol u gotta pay to play these things are built for light trails and yard work not wide open up a mtn or rack deep in water or mud so with the abuse we put them through what do you expect?? theres always gotta be a weak point so when ppl start upgrading axles and tires that make the diffs weak upgrade them then you get into the trans/engines and vice versa you got a big motor and little axles and tires expect stuff to brake the only way to stay reliable on almost anything is to stay stock and use as intended from the factory not as seen on tv or computer just my .02


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> I have had great experience with kawi. My prairie has not let me down yet over 3,000 miles. And my kawi street bike has almost 40,000 miles and not a problem to date (knock on wood). Your problems are determined by how you ride. Take care of anything and it'll take care of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Agreed. I've got 2200 kilometers on my 650i with no engine trouble. Just a arm bushings. When I bought my Brute I had narrowed it down to the Kawi or a 700 Grizzly. My local Yamaha dealer wouldn't budge on the price, and I got the 650i for $5000 less than the Grizz.


----------

